
Ask HN: Do you think there's a space to compete with YouTube? - rossboss
Is it possible with changing the way you monetize the content? creating a better experience for the end user and a more steady income for content creators.
======
sp332
You mean like Twitch, Snapchat, Instagram, and Patreon do? Or do you mean
getting as big as YouTube?

~~~
rossboss
None of those target the same space though and they all have ads. What about
the Patreon model mixed with video hosting?

~~~
sp332
Right, they coexist alongside YouTube which is a different thing from trying
to compete with them directly. Twitch has a freemium model where you can pay
not to have ads, and I think YouTube does as well. Patreon has time-limited
video hosting called Lens, but I don't really know if they do "normal" video
hosting. Also note that Patreon can charge users either per month or per
update.

~~~
rossboss
Thanks for the update and discussion. Learned a few things I didn't know

